# Next gun?



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

What is the next handgun on your to buy or wish list? Mine seems to change by the week.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

CZ 75 or a Springfield 1911


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

shaolin said:


> CZ 75 or a Springfield 1911


Ive never owned a 1911. Been trying to fight off the temptation because my budget can't afford a whole new type of gun to collect.


----------



## dougkn (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd like a Sig C3


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Bought it yesterday - a Ruger SR 1911 Commander - sweet!!


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

a Judge


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

OHshooter said:


> Ive never owned a 1911. Been trying to fight off the temptation because my budget can't afford a whole new type of gun to collect.


I too didn't have the money so I put it on a credit card and paid it off in 6 months the 1st time I got a 1911 it was a S&W for $730 and it shoots like a dream. I like it more than the $1000 Kimber I own. I don't regret it at all and when I go to the range I out shoot instructors of the local PD with their carry gun G22. There is so much a .45acp can do compared to the other calibers that it was a sound investment for me. I got a 1000 rds of ball ammo before the crisis started and it's the only FMJ I would trust to carry into combat if I had no other choice. Now I know placement is key in a fire fight so to each it own and that's why I carry a 9mm most of the time. I shoot it more and I am very proficient with it and can deliver fast follow ups with it. However if a man is kicking down my door I want a .45acp in hand or a 12 gauge so I don't understand why I switch up so often other than concealment is easier with the 9mm. Good luck on your next purchase. I bought a used Sig P228 for $350 and it shoots like a dream.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Chiappa Rhino 40DS.... in 9mm or 357 mag.




























Leaning toward the satin chrome "white rhino" finish.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Chiappa Rhino 40DS.... in 9mm or 357 mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, your playing with my head..you go out and buy a great TAC OPS !!! Now you want that thing,lol.:buttkick:


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Emp


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

next gun is...my existing gun, with the .45 Kit


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

None, believe it or not. Been on a buying jag for almost 20 years straight now. I'm taking a break and am collecting vacations


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

OHshooter said:


> What is the next handgun on your to buy or wish list? Mine seems to change by the week.


Beretta 92 variant


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't decide between the XD XDM and XDS. I don't know what caliber either. Originally I wanted to XD in 45 for home defense until I held the XDS and thought about it as a carry gun. Maybe ill get them both


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

When I have a problem with indecesion about what I want I simply tour the gun shops and see what pushes my buttons. Sometime this works and sometimes it don't


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

kerrycork said:


> When I have a problem with indecesion about what I want I simply tour the gun shops and see what pushes my buttons. Sometime this works and sometimes it don't


Sounds like a good idea but when I do that I end up wanting guns I hadn't even thought about before and I'm even more confused. Like today the lgs got a Kahr CM9 in and took everything I had to talk myself out of buying it!


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

OHshooter said:


> What is the next handgun on your to buy or wish list? Mine seems to change by the week.


Just ordered it today - CZ 75 P-01 Tactical in 9mm


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

pic said:


> Lol, your playing with my head..you go out and buy a great TAC OPS !!! Now you want that thing,lol.:buttkick:


I decided my next gun (in the Fall/Winter) is gonna be a revolver, since I don't have one... sold my S&W Airlite a few years back.

I actually like the Rhino and find it unique... it's that or a Raging Judge (bigger than normal Judge). I know the Rhino gets heat from "revolver purists".. but I really dig it and want it mainly as a fun conversational piece in my collection.... plus it looks like a blast to shoot.

My collection isn't as big as most... but everyone is a high quality firearm that is what I consider "best in class". A full size 1911 is after the revolver, probly in 2014.


----------



## BigUgly (Apr 3, 2013)

Sig P227


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I know what you mean about changing your mind all the time,I used to.

I'd like a bigbore revolver since my revolvers are all gone,a Blackhawk 45LC I can hotrod,but my next handgun will be another HK in a compact 45.

That is unless I run into another good deal on a 1911,I recently picked up an older Para built off their original frame kit for $100 (yeah,it isn't a typo).The front sight got loose in the Shuemann HybridComp barrel and slid out.Before the owner figured it out the front sight cracked the front of the barrel dovetail.The bore is stll fine so I'm going to goober it up with the highest strength red locktite and pin it,I'm not buying a $350 barrel for this thing.It was a good scarf though.


----------



## tntviper1 (Apr 20, 2013)

just started in this sport/hobby, got an XD9 and love it so once i have training, CCW and lots of range time i will get the XDM .40 or .45 i think


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That Rhino is so ugly, it's almost pretty. 

Are they expensive?


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Full size .40. Probably something by HK.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Im like you man I change my mind soo much. I just got my CWP in the mail yesterday so no 3 day wait so im looking. My birthday is coming up and the gf said she would buy me a Glock 27 in Dark Earth.....lets hope for the best. Gota buy a gun safe in the next couple weeks then I will probably be buying a Sig Tac Ops 1911


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> That Rhino is so ugly, it's almost pretty.
> 
> Are they expensive?


You can get one around the $900 to $1,200 mark based on size & finish. The 40DS in White Rhino (brushed nickle) is gonna run me $1K.

Still high on my list, lol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

OHshooter said:


> What is the next handgun on your to buy or wish list? Mine seems to change by the week.


Lol, I know right?!? I think I want to get the Smith & Wesson SD9 next...or a Ruger P-95.


----------



## InspectorMark (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm looking for a pocket gun. The Kimber Solo Carry in 9mm might meet my needs although is is a bit pricey. Second chose may be a .380 Kahr.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The rhino is Italian made, that might be a good thing


----------



## dogshawred (Apr 13, 2013)

*Bond, Bond Arms*

Looking for something a little smaller than I an used to carrying. Bond Arms/Snake Slayer, chambered for .38/.357 Mag with a 3 inch barrel.
What I really like is the ability to acquire other barrels chambered for .22 to .45/.410 shotgun shell. Neither the gun @ $500 itself or the extra barrels @ $140 are expensive and for what I will be carrying it for it will work out so sweet.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I like 380s and ruger just came out with the LC380
a bit bigger than the LCP same frame as the LC9
that little LCP is not a gun for the range to practice with - it hurts


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

For me.. it depends on if my wife gets on the gun bandwagon with me or not.. the longer she waits.. the closer I get to completing my home defense arsenal and the end game for me will be a Benelli M4 

If wifey wants to shoot.. I may get a .22 so she can learn and I can use it for when my kids get older and want to shoot as well.


----------



## Doublea17 (Apr 10, 2013)

M&P 45c or a wheel gun maybe the Glock 30s just to say I own a Glock


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tiny little NAA .22 might be on the list.


----------



## DallasCMT (Apr 24, 2013)

FNX-45, Ruger SR45, or Springfield XD 45, all in two-tone. Can't decide, but it's gonna the numbers "45" in there somewhere.

I mean, why not - the ammo is more plentiful and actually cheaper than 9mm now!


----------



## buddy_boy (Apr 16, 2013)

Ruger SR40. Love the feel of it. Perfect weight and just the right snap on the recoil.


----------



## Huskybiker (Jul 27, 2011)

XDs 45, unless S&W comes out with a Shield 45 before I save up the money!


----------



## kidcom (Oct 17, 2012)

It's got to be a Walther P99AS in 40 S&W.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

While I am still waiting on delivery of my FNH FNX-40, I am already thinking of the next one. I may need a Colt 1911. If I do go this route, it will need to be a Colt and it will need a beaver tail, so that limits my options (XSE Commander in stainless looks mighty nice.) I'm just not sure if I want to spend that kind of cash. Those things are pricey!

The only other gun (that will stay) in the cabinet is a S&W model 66, stainless, 4 inch. I just need to get a nice wood combat grip on it and I'm set! The Pachmayer combat grips are very effective, but very ugly as well.


----------

